# Under-rated Ritchey products worth a look.....



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

I've started using 2 Ritchey products that a year ago I never would have given a second look, and now can't imagine riding without:

Echelon WCS Pedals - 100% Keo cleat compatible, VERY lightweight (lighter than most Looks!) ALLOY bodies, and a really solid feeling release tension mechanism with a nice range of adjustment. Better quality and price than just about any comparable Look type pedal out there. They put my old Keo 2 Max to shame...

WCS Apex 50mm Carbon Tubulars - Comparable weight to anything 50mm from Fulcrum, Campy or Shimano at a way better price. Stiff, light, comfortable. Nice hubs with beautiful Ti skewers, Sapim CX, CX-Ray spokes, and external nipples which allows you to true them without dismounting the tire. An excellent, well thought out, and very practical set of race-day 50mm carbon tubulars!!

Ritchey's road wheels, and pedals are EXCELLENT. I honestly don't know why they don't seem to get the recognition they deserve....


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

I need some new pedals. Thanks for the heads up!


----------

